# Shimano Thunnus 6000 vs BTR 4500



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I have been reading reel vs reel, conventional vs spinning, braided vs mono etc.. on this site. My question is this. Same rod, same idiot holding it, and say 30 lb braid, which of the two will cast farther?


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

greybeard said:


> I have been reading reel vs reel, conventional vs spinning, braided vs mono etc.. on this site. My question is this. Same rod, same idiot holding it, and say 30 lb braid, which of the two will cast farther?


Hate to say it, but it depends on the idiot. I know plenty of conventional using folks that can cast the hell out of their rig, but when you put a spinner in their hand they don't get near as far. I've also seen it work the other way.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Sarge, I have no doubt that a conventional reel will outcast a spinning reel for distance. The thunnis has a longer spool than the baitrunner but it's diameter is slightly larger from what I can see comparing the two. I was just wondering if the extra length of the spool was worth the hundred bucks. The drag should be superior for that kind of money, but that again is subject to debate I suppose. I was just wondering if someone who has had experience with both reels could comment. Also If my old mind isn't deceiving me, I seem to remember quite a while back that blackbeard used a thunnus to break some kind of distance record.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

greybeard said:


> I have been reading reel vs reel, conventional vs spinning, braided vs mono etc.. on this site. My question is this. Same rod, same idiot holding it, and say 30 lb braid, which of the two will cast farther?


There shouldn't be that much difference between the 2. I would get the cheaper one. 5 - 10 yards is not worth the extra $100 dollars. You can buy a casting lesson w/ that money and would be the greatest investment. I might be wrong, but I doubted.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

greybeard said:


> Sarge, I have no doubt that a conventional reel will outcast a spinning reel for distance. The thunnis has a longer spool than the baitrunner but it's diameter is slightly larger from what I can see comparing the two. I was just wondering if the extra length of the spool was worth the hundred bucks. The drag should be superior for that kind of money, but that again is subject to debate I suppose. I was just wondering if someone who has had experience with both reels could comment. Also If my old mind isn't deceiving me, I seem to remember quite a while back that blackbeard used a thunnus to break some kind of distance record.


When I replied to your thread, and like and idiot, I totally forgot you were comparing two spinning reels. Once I saw you type "spinning vs conventional" my mind went haywire.  

I guess it all comes down to one thing.

Are you going for competition distance or fishing distance?


(Yeah, I know we are in the Distance forum)


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

btr is half the price and half the weight and i dont think theres that much of a distance in how far the 2 cast so i say the BTR but both are great reels no doubt


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm talking fishing distance Sarge. I was looking closely at the two at the local sports authority. The thunnis seems to have about a half inch longer spool. I guess maybe I'm trying to talk myself into a 200 buck plus reel.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

As a rule of thumb, the longer spool will get you more distance because it minimizes the line level decrease as the cast is payed out . . . Friction on the lip is the main distance robber with a spinner. 

In an extreme exmple a long spool's (Daiwa Emblem) line level is diminished 1/16th of an inch on a 500ft cast, a short spool (Penn 704Z) is diminished 3/8ths of an inch on a 400ft cast. That's really what makes the distance, less of a hurdle for the line to pass over as it is pulled off.

Is the Thunnus spool's extra 1/2" worth the extra money? Probably not, the difference between the Thunnus and BTR in a good caster's hands will probably be under 10 yards with braid.

While Blackbeard has set many records and probably owned a few with spinners I know Mark Edwards used a Thunnus 16000 to set the US Record for 150 gram (5.3 oz) with a spinning reel at 758.4 feet. He also owns the 125 gram (4.4 oz) record at 695.8.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*yes its worth it!*

rod you're right i own both records... with the same rod and reel. if you're wondering if its worth the extra money from a fishing stand point i'll say yes not only for the distance but also if you're surf fishing you never know what you'll hook next and granted the baitrunners are great reels ( i have 6 total) the thunnus is even greater it's built like a tank and there are not many fish swimming in the surf that the 16000f can't beat.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Mark, do you have some kind of ESP? I mention your name and you show up  . . . Were your ears burning or something  ?

We need to get together up here, things are starting to pop. Wish I bought a Brigantine permit this year, Gary has been crushing them from what I hear    . . .


----------

